# Driver's Electric Window Problem



## e-griff (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a Hymer (Citroen) E510, 95 LHD, with an electric window in the driver's door.

IT's stopped working. There is voltage on the switch and outputs from, but no sign of life. 

On inspection, it looks like I have to drill every pop rivet out of the internal full-length door panel to even inspect it. (why didn't Hymer put an inspection panel in the door moulding?) 

Is there an easier way?

anyone any experience of this?

thanks. JohnG


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
There MIGHT be a fault in the wiring going into the door (if you're lucky) swing the door wide open and look at the wiring going into it, sometimes there is a plug and socket system with the socket in the door frame, try wobbling all the cables while operating the switch, if no joy try thumping around the door while holding the switch down, if it works and stops it is either wiring or motor brushes. Now you have to decide how important it is to have an opening window, 
Good luck, :roll: 
Chris


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Same model as ours, [ours is 1997 LHD on a Fiat Ducato base] but [so far - touch wood] the drivers electric window has behaved itself - as for taking it to bits . . let me know just incase . . . Over the time I've owned it I've had [again touch wood] very little maintanance - oh, the fridge required a new thermostat and ingniter and the microswitch on the bathroom sink tap required me replacing the whole tap . . but apart from 'small' things like that, the only other 'improvements' have been replacing leisure battery for 2 x 110Ah ones and changing the internal lights from halogen to LED [keeping the 2 flourescent lights for use when on hook-up] . . the power saving is brill.
Anything you want to know - just ask
vic


----------



## e-griff (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks, guys. well, the window's important for paying tolls, and even for getting some air, stickey!

on the second battery question vicdicdoc , that's also a problem for me. It looked okay, but then I realised, with two solar panels, the meter was reading that input, not the natural battery voltage. so tonight, when it is dark, I willl sneak out and read the voltmeter. I'm betting it's low, but need to check before the expense of a new one ... problems.... 

it's a great van, and we have had great travels in France, Spain and Portugal, but for various health reasons, we haven't used it much recently, so I'm selling it. True to form, suddenly alll these things go wrong!


----------

